# Ultimate elk cartridge



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I have been dreaming about having enough money to compose the ultimate elk hunting rifle. Here is what I have concluded... 

.338 Has plenty of knock down power and ammunition costs less than the .325WSM. 

But I have have heard that the .325WSM is a more balanced round and the recoil is a little bit lighter enabling better control. 

Anyone have experience with both rounds? I definitely like the idea of having more circumference than a generic .30 caliber round. I would appreciate any first hand reviews with any information on the cost of rounds vs. performance. 

I currently have a Remington model 700 bdl chambered in 30-06 and upgrading to a 300RUM doesn't really seem to make dramatic difference. Once again this is just a way to make time pass until next hunting season and I cannot seriously purchase either gun at the moment, but at least I can look forward to someday making such a purchase.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would say that the difference between a 30-06 and a 300RUM is extremely dramatic. Just loot at the 180 or 200 gr ballistics between the two. Are you reloading or buying all ammo? that can make a big difference.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In all reality a 300 RUM is a step up from the 338 win or the 325WSM. Any of these rounds are grrrreat for elk and all of them will pummel your shoulder, so you need to pick one and go with it. I have little experience with the 325 and lots with the other two, so I would probably chose one of them. If I were making a list of "ultimate elk rifle" possibilities it would also have the 300 win/whby on it. Don't discredit the big-boy .30's and even 7MM's for great elk cartridges with the bigger bullets. If you're worried about recoil and just want to upgrade caliber size, the 338federal, 338-06A-square, and 35 whelen are all big bullet shooters that will improve short-mid range energy from your standard 30-06.--------SS


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

.300 RUM.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Looking back on my first post and after checking "Cartridges of the World" a RUM does have almost twice the energy of a 30-06 at the muzzle. (4063 vs. 2559 respectively) 

I let a spike walk at 600 yards this year because I was not confident that my 30-06 would suffice at such a distance. I currently have 11 points for bull elk and had that spike been the bull of my dreams ( a good size 6 point or mature bull with character) and 600 yards was as close as I could get I wonder if my 30-06 would have enough energy to put him down.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are thinking of building the ultimate .30 caliber elk rifle take a look at the .30-378 Weatherby. It out performs all the rest. 

As far as shooting a elk with a .30-06 at 600 yards I doubt that it would be a one shot kill but more like a long tracking job. There is no doubt that the round would make it there but the killing effect would be greatly diminished.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I own a 300wm, 325wsm, and a 338wm. The 325 is a great compromise between the other two.
The 338 hits a little harder and can utilize heavier bullets.
The 300 shoots a tiny bit flatter in the 180 grain department, and can utilize the many many options in 308cal bullets.
My 325 kimber weighs considerably less than my Model 70 win mags.
The 325 also has less felt recoil than the others, but it really depends on the loads I'm shooting.
The main reasons not to buy a 325:
1) expensive ammo
2) very limited bullet selection for the handloader

These 3 calibers are really close ballistically, if I had to choose just one it would be the 300 win mag. Unless I was going to Alaska!!!  then I'd take a 338!!!!

I don't care for the RUM's....... too much recoil! I don't shoot them well, and if you cant hit the elk, it don't matter what you're shootin'!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

+ 1 on the 30-378... Mine has the recoil of a 270 but ear protection is recomended!!! :-0


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

ain't no such creature!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't find a 30-378 weatherby for less than $1200.00 I guess you get what you pay for but topping that gun with a nice scope and the price of ammunition for that gun and you are pretty deep into your pockets. If you opt for such a rifle you can also only hold 2 rounds in the magazine and 1 in the chamber. While 1 shot might suffice for most occasions I am still unsure.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Heck if your gonna go big go all the way. Get youself a .416 Rigby.


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the 300 Ultra Mags ballistics. There are multiple cartriges available even down to 140gr. The cost is not prohibitive for the gun either. I just picked up a Remington 700 ADL at Cal Ranch for $430.00 As for the "Kick" factor, if you put a muzzle brake on it, it's like shooting a .243 I love the 700 action, and if you were to put a Shillen barrel on it, you could have a real long range tack driver provided you educated yourself on how to make those shots.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in with the 300 RUM crowd I love mine. I have a muzzle brake on mine. If you are near UT county you are welcome to shoot it and see if you like it.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> I can't find a 30-378 weatherby for less than $1200.00 I guess you get what you pay for but topping that gun with a nice scope and the price of ammunition for that gun and you are pretty deep into your pockets. If you opt for such a rifle you can also only hold 2 rounds in the magazine and 1 in the chamber. While 1 shot might suffice for most occasions I am still unsure.


I got a steal of a deal on mine. Thats the only reason i bought it. At 3$ a peice for empty brass i about $h1t.. ha ha. But i have aquired 65 so far so i should be good. As far as only having 2 in the mag i use to hunt with a single shot so that is the least of my worries. 
You are welcome to come shoot mine anytime as well... :mrgreen:


----------

